# Lockheed Martin Delivers Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance System to U.S. Air Force



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/news/press_releases/2011/12-7-Senior-Scout-ISR-Delivery.html

So, is it a bigger container, or one just modified to fit in a C-130J?

How times change, some folks here are old enough to remember when SENIOR SCOUT wasn't discussed openly.

DENVER, December 7th, 2011 -- An airborne signals intelligence system configured specifically for the newest C-130J aircraft has been delivered to the U.S. Air Force by Lockheed Martin [NYSE: LMT].  The system, which is part of the Senior Scout program that enables C-130 aircraft to be used for tactical signals intelligence and reconnaissance, will undergo acceptance testing in December.
Senior Scout is an intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) system built into a trailer-like container that can be rolled on and off C-130 aircraft. This ISR suite of equipment rapidly configures standard C-130 aircraft for tactical signals intelligence, providing capabilities that exploit, geo-locate and report communications intelligence and signals of interest to air and ground component commanders.
 “We are honored to continue providing the Air Force with a modern, capable signals intelligence system,” said Jim Quinn, vice president of C4ISR Systems for Lockheed Martin IS&GS-Defense. “The latest shelter configuration advances the Senior Scout capability for the next generation of C-130J aircraft.”
In addition to undergoing system upgrades, the latest Senior Scout shelter was enhanced to be structurally compatible with the newest C-130J aircraft. System interfaces were updated, and the shelter was equipped with the latest technology enhancements and improvements for maintenance access. The shelter also defines the design that will be used to upgrade the three legacy shelters over the next 24 months to ensure the entire Senior Scout fleet is C-130J compatible.
For more than 20 years Lockheed Martin has provided system development and operational support to the U.S. Air Force for roll-on palletized ISR monitoring shelters. The first Senior Scout system was fielded and was used in Operation Desert Storm in 1991.
Palletized shelters that can be rolled on and off cargo aircraft are an element of Lockheed Martin’s Dragon family of ISR configurations. Dragon Shield™ offers a flexible roll-on/roll-off mission suite for customers who need a platform that can perform multiple missions (airlift and ISR). All configurations within the DRAGON series incorporate a modular "plug and play" architecture for the cost-effective, rapid introduction of new capabilities and sustainment.

(you can click on the link to read the last paragraph)


----------

